# Vidéoprojecteur et macbook Pro ?



## gibey (13 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je rencontre des soucis avec l'utilisation des vidéoprojecteurs. J'ai un macbook pro sous Léopard 10.5.6 (et dans quelques minutes en 10.5.7), ce Mack book pro possède une carte graphique NVIDIA (il a 6 mois).
Lorsque je branche mon Mac via le cordon d'adaptation, à un videoprojecteur windosien, mon affichage d'écran devient "grossier" (modification automatique des paramètres d'affichage) mais l'image de mon écran n'est pas "projetée" par le videoprojecteur, même pas le fond d'écran ???

Mes branchements sont bons, alors je me demande s'il y a une procédure que je loupe. Vaut-il mieux effectuer ces branchements vidéoprojecteur éteind, Mac allumé ? Inversement ?

D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## fanougym (13 Mai 2009)

Salut, 

donnes peut-être plutôt les références des vidéoprojecteurs si tu veux avoir une aide efficace. Nous sommes plusieurs sur le forum à en utiliser régulièrement et sans soucis avec nos MBP ...


----------



## snowrider (14 Mai 2009)

hmmm 

si tu veux avoir la meme image sur le macbook et le videoprojecteur il faut mettre le macbook en mode recopie video , par defaut il se met en mode bureau etendue ( double ecran quoi ! )

Système-> Affichage -> cochez recopie video et hop le tour est joué.

apres pour avoir une bonne image il faut bien sur configurer le second ecran avec la bonne résolution ( pas de detection automatique sur du VGA ) mais ca tu doit connaitre ta dimension en pixel de ton videoprojecteur ...


----------



## STROCH (14 Mai 2009)

Bonjour SNOWRIDER,

Comme mon écran de macbookpro est cassé, je serai intéressé si tu pouvais me dire comment faire la manip que tu indiques par un raccourci clavier si c'est possible.

Merci



snowrider a dit:


> hmmm
> 
> si tu veux avoir la meme image sur le macbook et le videoprojecteur il faut mettre le macbook en mode recopie video , par defaut il se met en mode bureau etendue ( double ecran quoi ! )
> 
> ...


----------



## snowrider (14 Mai 2009)

sur le macbook pro clavier alu , normalement c'est Fn + F7 
mais ca marche qu'une fois loggué dans osx ( si tu a activé l'ouverture de session par mot de passe )


----------



## STROCH (14 Mai 2009)

merci pour l'info...malheureusement pour moi je n'ai pas fait cette manip donc je suis bloqué. Aurais tu un conseil à me donner étant donné que jene vois rien sur mon écran de MBP? Comment puis je voir ce que mon MBP affiche sur un autre écran?

Autre question : est-ce que cela vaut le coup d'après toi de changer l'écran du MBP? une idée du coût?

Merci bcp pour ton aide.


----------



## buzlighter (14 Mai 2009)

j'ai le même problème concernant mon MBP et mon vidéo projecteur. C'est un Optoma ThèmeScène H30a et mon MBP est le dernier sorti en 15''. J'ai acheté des prises : 
une HDMI (gros format) / mini DVI à Apple Cannes
et une HDMI (même format que derrière les écrans plats) / mini DVI

Ni l'un ni l'autre ne se reconnaissent.

Je ne trouve pas dans : Système, Affichage ? Pour le faire basculer en mode recopie comme cité plus haut.
Help !!!


----------



## gibey (14 Mai 2009)

merci pour ces éclairages. Je ne sais pas les paramètres et apprécie la possibilité de choisir "recopier" ou pas l'écran car les étudiants ne voient que mon power-point projeté, pas mes fichiers et sous dossiers.
Je ne sais pas si j'ai eu de la chance ou si c'est un effet positif de la mise à jour en 10.5.7 mais ce matin tout s'est activé spontanément avec une bonne résolution de l'écran et de l'image projetée


----------



## buzlighter (15 Mai 2009)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse à mon problème.
la prise de mon THEME/SCENE  c'est une : DVI/VGA/SCART et je la branche sur mon MBP par la prise HDMI et l'adaptateur mini DV. Je n'arrive pas à trouver dans Système / Affichage pour pouvoir mettre l'écran en ''recopie d'écran'' au lieu de partage d'écran.
Lorsque je veux faire cette manoeuvre voici le message que j'ai : ''L'onglet Disposition des préférences Moniteurs est masqué car vous n'avez qu'un écran raccordé à cet ordinateur''

J'aimerais tellement trouver le moyen de connecter mon MBP à mon vidéoprojecteur 

Le pire c'est qu'un copain qui m'a emprunté mon vidéoprojecteur a réussi à le connecter à son PC !!!! Honte sur mon MBP dernière génération !!!!!


----------



## snowrider (15 Mai 2009)

buzlighter a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse à mon problème.
> la prise de mon THEME/SCENE  c'est une : DVI/VGA/SCART et je la branche sur mon MBP par la prise HDMI et l'adaptateur mini DV.



On se calme , deja le mbp n'a pas de prise HDMI ? donc je suppose que tu a acheté un adaptateur mini display port (truc tout petit si tu as un mbp 2009 ) vers HDMI
ou bien un DVI (grosse prise blanche ) -> vers HDMI ( pour les modele 2008 )

dans les deux cas il te faut 

1 : tester l'adaptateur soit avec un autre mac ou je ne sais comment car il se peut qu'il ne marche pas et donc il est normal que le mac ne detecte aucun ecran supplémentaire.

2 : Tester la sortie video de ton MBP avec un autre adaptateur classique (si possible deja testé pour etre sur qu'il fonctionne ) vers DVI ou VGA et connecte a une ecran banale d'ordinateur ayant une entrée VGA ou DVI

Si 2 marche et pas 1=> achete un nouvel adaptateur qui fonctionne ( ou branche en vga ton video projecteur  tu a une bonne qualité normalement aussi c'est ce que j'ai chez moi )
si 1 marche et pas 2  => ton MBP a un probleme de carte graphique la sortie ne marche pas (connecteur , ??? ) direction SAV apple ....

Bon courage a toi


----------



## buzlighter (15 Mai 2009)

Merci pour ces informations. Et en effet c'est bien un adaptateur mini display (je ne me rappel jamais du nom) J'en ai acheté deux adaptateurs pour mon MBP 2009. Le premier acheté chez Apple Cannes avec sortie DVI (prise rectangle assez grosse et des petits trous rectangles) et le dernier adaptateur je l'ai acheté sur monoprice (USA) et la c'est une sortie HDMI. Rien ne fonctionne ! J'ai essayé avec le MBP 2009 d'un ami, rien non plus. Je crois que je vais aller chez Apple Cannes avec mon vidéoprojecteur et mon MBP et essayer tout ce qui est possible. Si tu as une autre piste je suis preneur. Encore merci.


----------

